# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  عضّ زوجته  ....    !!!!!!!

## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. 

كلش ولا العض والله  
. 

*الرجل الذي عض زوجته* 

*هذي واقعة حقيقية وليست قصة* 

*شر البلية ما يضحك- - !!* 
امرأة*اشتكت في المحكمه بأن زوجها قام بإيذائها و (عضها ) بشدة*
*وعنف مما سبب لها الأذى النفسي والجسدي الكبير*
*خصوصاً وأنه عند كل خلاف (ينتهي الزوج بعضّ الزوجة بوحشية)* 
*حتى تتأدب على حد قوله** .* 


*ولما عرض ذلك على الزوج اعترف بفعله,*
*وبسؤاله عن سبب* *هذا الفعل الغريب قال:* 
*هذا جائز شرعا ,* 


*واستند إلى قوله تعالى :** (* *واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن* *فعظوهن**- -**)* 


*وقد فهم خطا أن الآية تجيز العض, ولم يفهم ان المعنى* *هو**الوعظ* *و**النصح* *والإرشاد**..*  




* استغفر الله العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

استغفرالله العلي العظيم
هذي مو نكته هذي مصيبه والله
الحمدلله على نعمه العقل
يسلمـــوا غناتي
موفقه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
شر البلية ما يضحك 

الله يتمم علينا العقل والدين 

يعطيك العافيه غلاتي موالية حيدر 

والله يكفينا وياكم شر هالعقول الجاهله 

دمتي بخير ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لاحول 
وش عقله ده
هاها
اسنغفر الله

----------


## هدوء الغرام

وش هالمسخرة 
مصيبة الفهم........على الاقل اسال 
مشكورة على الطرح

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
_هلا وغلا حبيباتي_ 
_ويسلملي هالمرور    ..._ 
_الذهبي منكن ... _ 
_ما ننحرم هالطلّة .._

----------


## دمعة على السطور

استغفر الله ربي وين عقله داااااا 

الله يغربل ابليييس....ههههه غرباااال صحيح شر البلية مايضحك :weird:  



يعطيك العافية غناتي ع الطرح الغريب... 

والله يسعد أيامك يااارب 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ليلاس

أستغر الله العلي العظيم


صج العقل زينة


يعطييييك العااااافية ع الطرح

----------


## ipahmed1972

موفق

----------


## موالية حيدر

> موفق



 
_شكراً  للمرور  هنا_

----------


## hope

ياكفي الشر
ماعنده أحساس والله مايفهم شكلهـ 
ادا الآيه فسرها كذا ،، ماعليه عتب 

يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## موالية حيدر

> ياكفي الشر
> ماعنده أحساس والله مايفهم شكلهـ 
> ادا الآيه فسرها كذا ،، ماعليه عتب 
> 
> يسلمو حبيبتي



 

_أصلاً لو فتح المصحف  كان ..._
_قرأ الآية  ((   فعظوهن   ))_
_وليس  فعضّوهن   !!!!_

_هذا سمع الأية وما كان يعرف حتى الفرق_ 
_بين الضاد ...   والظاء  _ 

_أكيد ما راح مدرسة    !!!!!_ 




*يسلم لي هالمرور * 
*يا هوب ....

**
*

----------


## حروف مخمليه

ههههههههههههههههههههه ياويلي  صدق شر البليه مايضحك

----------


## موالية حيدر

> ههههههههههههههههههههه ياويلي صدق شر البليه مايضحك




*أضحك الله سنّـكِ يالغلا ..*
*وياليت يتعلم ...هالآدمي كيف* 
*يقرأ القرآن ويفسره  !!*

*تسلمي حروف ..*
*ع هيك مرور ..*

----------


## looovely

ههههههههه استغفر الله..يقولو إن البضعض يفسر القرآن مثل مايفسر الماء بالماء 
هذا حتى مافسر بالماء..استغفر..كل ابو التحريف سواه 
ما اقول غير الله يعينه على عقله إذا عقلة كذا 
يعطيك العافية خيتووووو 
دمتي في امان الله وحفظه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*هههههههههههههههه*


*ياربي عليه* 


*مسكينه مرته هي الي كلت غبائه* 


*الله يعينها لو كل ايه بيفهمها على كيفه* 


*استغفر الله* 


*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## موالية حيدر



----------


## متيمةبالحسين

قلة العقل مصيبه
الحمدلله والشكر

----------


## موالية حيدر

> قلة العقل مصيبه
> الحمدلله والشكر




*أتمّ الله علينا ..  وعليك .. نعمة العقل  ..* 
*والإسلام   .....   والإيمان  ...*


*وكل الشكر لله والحمد له تعالى  ....*
*وتحياتي القلبية تنساب لروحك أيتها المتيمة ...  !!!!!!*

----------


## انوار الضحى

*استغفر الله العظيم ..*
*والله استغرب لماا اسمع عن اشخااص مو فاهمين* 
*كلام الله عز وجل ..*
*سمعت قبل كده عن مدرسه الله يهديهاا ما كانت فاهمه*
*كماان ايه و فسرتهاا على كيفهاا* 
*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله بس ..*
*مشكورين عالمواضيع ..]..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ههههههههههههههه ـأإستغفر الله 
ولآعلى المجنون حرج !! 
ربـي لـآآتعتب علينـآآ 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
سيـأإ

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

استغفر الله

شر البلية مايضحك
الله يخلف على عقله

تسلمي

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*أحبتي ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ساكتفي  بالضحك * 
*هههههههههههههههه*

*امثاله كثير  يفسرون كما يشتهون*

*تشكري ابنتي* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *ساكتفي بالضحك* 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> *أضحك الله سنكم ..*
> *وأطال عمركم   ...*
> *أستاذنا  الفاضل ..*
> ...



 
 
*وماذا تقول في العقول المتبلدة ..*
*التي لم يدخلها نور العلم ..*
*والفهم الحقيقي  ...*

*مروركم  وسام  على الصدور ..*

*دمتم في رعاية البتول ..*

----------

